# Water resistant pants



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I was out walking a creek the other day with a buddy, trying to jump shoot some ducks. It had just snowed that morning and the weeds we were walking thru were about waist high. My knees got soaking wet within 20 minutes. I was wearing thermals, then jeans then thin camo pants. My buddy had waders so he didn't have the same problem. My question is, what kind of pants are out on the market these days that resist water? I'm not talking waders, just pants that don't soak right thru when some snow gets on them. Thanks for your time.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Filson Tin Pants would work. I still wear mine sometimes and I've had them for just over 18 years. I bought them when I logged with Erickson Air Crane in the PNW.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Find a pair of pants that you like then apply a Nikwax waterproofer. Fairly cheap. It is similar to what is put on many of the high end softshell garments for waterproofing.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmmm..... never even thought of Nikwax, jpolson. Thanks to both of you for the suggestions.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds (Nov 11, 2013)

I am a huge fan of GoreTex for keeping dry. I have a pair of over pants that have always been good to me. I don't know what they would do tromping brush though.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Rivers West!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> So I was out walking a creek the other day with a buddy, trying to jump shoot some ducks. It had just snowed that morning and the weeds we were walking thru were about waist high. My knees got soaking wet within 20 minutes. I was wearing thermals, then jeans then thin camo pants. My buddy had waders so he didn't have the same problem. My question is, what kind of pants are out on the market these days that resist water? I'm not talking waders, just pants that don't soak right thru when some snow gets on them. Thanks for your time.


Here's a thought. Ask around and see if there is someone who has a pair of old waders that leaks. Then buy them for like 5-10$ and cut the boot off. Viola, water proof overalls !!!! Call it Cajun ingenuity.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

aren't all of those industrial heavy duty duck pants water resistant (carhartt, berne, etc.)?


----------

